# TLC



## bwilson7286 (Jan 28, 2011)

We have a 6 month old V and 2 year old V, Sometimes when our 6 month is laying around and we want to love on him he will growl at us, He is totally different from our 2 year old, their personality's are like night and day. Is anyone experinecing this with their V's


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Our V just turned 7 months and I just heard her growl for the first time this week. I didn't know if she knew how but she did when a knock on the front door woke her up. She never growls or shows any aggression toward us or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm no expert & a new V owner; however, growling from any breed, at any time, would not stand in my house. I think it is appropriate to respect a dog's sleeping/space, but I will always be able to handle my dogs/be in their space at any time if necessary. Our puppy growled one time at my daughter when she was resting 1/2 on top of her bone. All 4 of her feet were 2 ft off the ground, scruff in hand, before she took her next breath! She was given a very firm "No," and we repeated "in Pumpkin's space" exercises for the next couple of days. Giving & taking bone's away by all, touching/rubbing Pumpkin when she was sleeping, eating, with toys, in her crate etc. We have not had another issue since that time about 2m ago. Please understand I am not advocating my method of dealing with this issue or suggesting you definitely have a problem. There are lots of opinions on growling, so I'm sure others will respond. My only point is, with 3 young children & lots of visitors, I insist on a dog who knows his/her place in the pack & is trustworthy under any foreseeable circumstance. I think growling can eventually escalate & has to be nipped in the bud. Best wishes to you!


----------



## 00tjwrangler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 1yr old v and she will growl playing but its a play growl and I can stop her anytime by saying settle. She has found a protective mood to her if I'm not in the room and my gf is and someone nockes on the door or pull into the drive way and when I mean mood I mean mood I have never seen her this way till last month and I got locked out of the house and I knocked on the door and I'm happy she is this way cuz my house is her house


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

See my response to you on janz99's thread. Rosie does this. I actually think it's common for dogs to do it (a form of resource guarding that comes with their genetic heritage, although of course lots of dogs don't do it), but you may not like it or it may cause other problems if, for example, a guest makes the mistake of approaching your dog when he's sleeping/laying around. If you decide you don't like it or it concerns you, hire a professional trainer and/or check out a book called "Mine!" by Jean Donaldson. It addresses all forms of resource guarding (including guarding of sleeping/resting spots, which is what it sounds like you have).


----------

